# Carolina ooth hatching



## padkison (May 10, 2007)

Got a Carolina ooth in trade last month and it hatched this past week over time.

Day 1 - 35 nymphs

Day 2 - 0

Day 3 - 0

Day 4 - 6

Day 5 - 0

Day 6 - 6

Rick or anyone else, did yours hatch like this?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

I have seen that with stagmomantis before. I've had em all hatch out at once too. I am still waiting on my first stagmomantis californica to hatch.


----------



## Ben.M (May 12, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## Butterfly (May 13, 2007)

Mine did the same thing, a whole lot on the first day then nothing for a couple days and lo and behold I noticed 2 or 3 little guys in there, then a couple days later I found 2 more. It's weird.


----------



## yen_saw (May 14, 2007)

Yes this species sometimes hatch out several each day and continue for 2 weeks.


----------



## jplelito (May 15, 2007)

Ootheca One:

4/6 - 35

4/7 - 5

4/8 - 20

4/9 - 35

4/10 - 15

4/11 - 23

4/12 - 9

4/13 - 4

4/14 - 6

Ootheca Two:

4/8 - 10

4/9 - 5

4/10 - 3

4/11 - 50

4/12 - 16

4/13 - 23

4/14 - 22

4/15 - 2


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2007)

That is very interesting...


----------

